# Problem z  gentoo przy pierwszym uruchomieniu po instalacji

## electro

Mam taki problem:

Zainstalowałem gentoo 64 bitowe , robilem wg instrukcji 

Obecnie podczas pierwszego uruchomienia gentoo, pokazuje mi  jak na zdjeciu : 

http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/7697/dscn0571up.jpg

jakby cos jeszcze trzeba zrobic z plikiem /dev/console bo to powoduje blad 

tu w tym temacie jest chyba podpowiedz https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-703753.html

teraz pokazauje mi sie po uruchomieniu gentoo :

Booting (initramfs)                                       ////////// OK teraz initramfs nie powoduje bledu ,ale dale pokazuje mi blad :

switch_root : can't open 'dev/console' : No such device or adress 

kernel panic - not syncing : Attempted to kill init!

Pid: 1 , comm: switch_root Not fainted 2.6.38-gentoo-r6

Do utworzenia kompilacji kernela uzywałem genkernela , wczesniej uzywalem recznego kompilowania kernela za pomocą  gentoo-sourcees  a potem make menuconfing , ale coś dodałem za duzo albo za mało  w opcjach imiałem błąd równie podczas uruchamiania

```

(chroot) Gentoo-11 / # genkernel --menuconfig all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 for x86_64...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* config: >> Invoking menuconfig...

#

# configuration written to .config

#

*** End of the configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to start the build or try 'make help'.

*         >> Compiling 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 bzImage...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 modules...

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.38-gentoo-r6

* e2fsprogs: >> Configuring...

* e2fsprogs: >> Compiling...

* blkid: >> Copying to cache...

* busybox: >> Applying patches...

* busybox: >> Configuring...

* busybox: >> Compiling...

* busybox: >> Copying to cache...

* initramfs: >> Initializing...

*         >> Appending base_layout cpio data...

*         >> Appending auxilary cpio data...

*         >> Appending busybox cpio data...

*         >> Appending modules cpio data...

*         >> Appending blkid cpio data...

*

* Kernel compiled successfully!

*

* Required Kernel Parameters:

*     real_root=/dev/$ROOT

*

*     Where $ROOT is the device node for your root partition as the

*     one specified in /etc/fstab

*

* If you require Genkernel's hardware detection features; you MUST

* tell your bootloader to use the provided INITRAMFS file. Otherwise;

* substitute the root argument for the real_root argument if you are

* not planning to use the initramfs...

* WARNING... WARNING... WARNING...

* Additional kernel cmdline arguments that *may* be required to boot properly...

* Do NOT report kernel bugs as genkernel bugs unless your bug

* is about the default genkernel configuration...

*

* Make sure you have the latest genkernel before reporting bugs.

```

moj aktaualny  /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 7

splashimage=(hd1,3)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo

root (hd1,3)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.38-gentoo-r6   root=/dev/ram0  real_root=/dev/sdb4

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.38-gentoo-r6

```

i moj fstab  

```

/dev/sdb4               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

//uzywam ext4 a system mam na sdb4 bo mam dwa dyski twarde

```

Last edited by electro on Sat Jun 04, 2011 6:22 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## soban_

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-843063.html to moze sie przydac. Mi zazwyczaj wystarcza lsmod + lspci + google.

----------

## Pryka

 *electro wrote:*   

> Mam taki problem:
> 
> Zainstalowałem gentoo 64 bitowe , robilem wg instrukcji 
> 
> Obecnie podczas pierwszego uruchomienia gentoo, pokazuje mi się po 2 sekundach takie coś jak na zdjeciu : 
> ...

 

Obsługa dysku jest?

System plików jest?

 *electro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jest to chyba m.in. zwiazane z jakimś błedęm podczas recznej kompilacji jadra ,kernela - coś dodałem za duzo albo za mało  w opcjach , bo wczesniej też kompilowałem jadro to mialem jeszcze  inny komunikat po uruchomieniu gentoo taki jak na zdjeciu :
> 
> http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/3263/dscn0564it.jpg
> ...

 

Szczerze to ja na tym zdjęciu nie widzę nic niepokojącego... zawieszało się tam czy co?

ps. I przeczytaj linka od @sobana pomoże  :Smile: 

----------

## electro

proszę zobaczcie raz jeszcze moj pierwszy post , skompilowalem ponownie moj kernel i tez mam problem, tylko ze teraz inny , ale za to bootuje sie juz lepiej gentoo ,tylko musze poprawic cos , tylko co ?

----------

## Pryka

Co masz na myśli mówiąc, że już się lepiej bootuje? Więcej informacji daj bo Ci nikt nie pomoże, co się dzieje teraz?

Poza w dokumentacji konfig gruba pod genkernel wygląda ciut inaczej. I coś czuje, że nie masz splasha tylko bezmyślnie przekopiowałeś to skądś.

----------

## electro

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Co masz na myśli mówiąc, że już się lepiej bootuje? Więcej informacji daj bo Ci nikt nie pomoże, co się dzieje teraz?
> 
> Poza w dokumentacji konfig gruba pod genkernel wygląda ciut inaczej. I coś czuje, że nie masz splasha tylko bezmyślnie przekopiowałeś to skądś.

 splash - obrazek działa mi OK

----------

## electro

w google wpisałem

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Booting (initramfs) ERROR  your /dev is missing files required to boot

 

są rozwiazania , tylko musze dojsc o co chodzi , bo narazie nie wiem 

http://www.google.pl/search?hl=pl&q=Booting+%28initramfs%29+ERROR++your+%2Fdev+is+missing+files+required+to+boot&btnG=Szukaj&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=

----------

## Pryka

W pierwszym wyniku z google masz gotową odpowiedź.

----------

## electro

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> W pierwszym wyniku z google masz gotową odpowiedź.

 a dokładnie co musze zrobic, jakie polecenia wykonac, bo nie wiem dokonca

----------

## Pryka

To zrób  :Smile: 

1) odpal LiveCD

2) zamontuj /mnt/gentoo, olej na razie /proc i /dev

3) cd /mnt/gentoo/dev

4) MAKEDEV generic

5) odmontuj wszystko

6) restart

----------

## electro

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> To zrób 
> 
> 1) odpal LiveCD
> 
> 2) zamontuj /mnt/gentoo, olej na razie /proc i /dev
> ...

 

pomimo ze tak zrobiłem to nadaj nie jest OK , tak jakby cos jeszcze trzeba zrobic z plikiem /dev/console bo to powoduje blad 

tu w tym temacie jest chyba podpowiedz https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-703753.html

teraz pokazauje mi sie po uruchomieniu gentoo :

Booting (initramfs)                                       ////////// OK teraz initramfs nie powoduje bledu ,ale dale pokazuje mi blad :

switch_root : can't open 'dev/console' : No such device or adress 

kernel panic - not syncing : Attempted to kill init!

Pid: 1 , comm: switch_root Not fainted 2.6.38-gentoo-r6

----------

## SlashBeast

1. używaj taga [code]!

2. Twoj blad jest z initramfs, z tego genkernelowego initramfs. switch_root to 'cos' jak chroot z busyboksa. w initramfs moze brakowac tych nodow badz z jakiegos powodu genkernel montuje pusty katalog w swoim dev i robi mount --move do systemowego /dev, bez nodow. Generalnie genkernel to jest taki syf, ze az strach,zbuduj kernel z palca po prostu.

----------

## electro

po uruchomienie gentoo pokazuje mi :

Booting (initramfs) 

switch_root : can't open 'dev/console' :  READ-ONLY file system 

kernel panic - not syncing : Attempted to kill init!

Pid: 1 , comm: switch_root Not fainted 2.6.38-gentoo-r6

utworzylem plik console, nadalem  prawa i nic :

gentoo@Gentoo-11 ~ $ sudo mount /dev/sdb4 /mnt/gentoo

gentoo@Gentoo-11 ~ $ ls -la  /mnt/gentoo/dev/console

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Jun  4 07:13 /mnt/gentoo/dev/console

----------

## SlashBeast

Przeczytaj moj poprzedni post kilka razy a potem sie do niego zastosuj.

----------

## Belliash

Ciezko sie nie zgodzic ze slashbeast.

Ja nawet initramfs wbudowalem na stale w jajo by miec splasha.

Wczesniej sam mialem niezle jaja z initramfs generowanym wlasnie przez initramfs - slashbeast mi swiadkiem ze nie klamie  :Wink: 

----------

## dudycz.damian

ja miałem podobne errory jak nie miałem w kernelu devtmpfs. Device Drivers / Generic Driver Options /

----------

